
The 500 best games of all time: 100-1 – Polygon - ajoy
https://www.polygon.com/features/2017/12/1/16707720/the-500-best-games-of-all-time-100-1
======
peg_leg
commenting so I can read at home

~~~
detaro
For the future, there is a "favorite" link under each submission, and a list
of those in your profile.

